# Johnny Carson ~ 1925-2005



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2005)

Saw this announcement this afternoon and dug up what I could find. 

Snippets from the LA-Times 
Johnny Carson, who in three decades as host of "The Tonight Show" became one of America's most influential political satirists and the entertainment industry's most powerful figures, died today. He was 79

NBC said Carson died at his Malibu home of emphysema. He had suffered a heart attack and undergone quadruple bypass surgery in 1999.
~~~~~~~
Ed McMahon, the sidekick who always introduced Carson with "Heeeeere's Johnny!" today said the former talk show host was "like a brother to me."
~~~~~~
"I left at the right time," he said. "You've got to know when to get the hell off the stage, and the timing was right for me. The reason I really don't go back or do interviews is because I just let the work speak for itself."
~~~~~~
From a cultural standpoint, Carson's nightly monologue developed a reputation as a bellwether in terms of the national mood. When Carson began making Watergate jokes, The New York Times wrote in 1975, "we knew it was permissible to ridicule the president, that Mr. Nixon was done for."
~~~~~~
"The influence he had on the country was unique. He was the conscience of America," said Peter Lassally, Carson's producer for more than two decades, who noted that Carson was also extraordinarily even-handed, so much so that no one ever knew his personal political leanings.
~~~~~
"I use the camera," Carson said. "I remember seeing a silent film from the '20s with Oliver Hardy sighing directly into the camera. I can't explain how perfect that sigh was. It's like trying to explain comedy."
~~~~~~
Carson's nephew said there will be no memorial service.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 23, 2005)

I remember seeing Jack Paar as a kid in Nebraska and then later came Johnny Carson, who my Dad and I watched practically every night when he began hosting. This was important to me because in that year before my Dad's death, this was something we shared. Missed Johnny when he left TV and the world will miss him too. Maybe he will entertain my Dad in heaven now.  :asian:  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2005)

Rest in peace, Johnny.  Comedy and television would not be what it is without your influence.  Thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 23, 2005)

.


----------



## Shodan (Jan 23, 2005)

A sad day.

  .


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 23, 2005)

aw man.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 23, 2005)

I posted my own tribute to him over in the "Comedy Cafe," as I thought that appropriate.  I'll cross link it.

And a little redundancy never hurt anything.

What a GREAT comedian.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 23, 2005)

Rest in peace, Johnny.  Wherever you go to "the other side", make them laugh.....

   .    

   :asian: - Ceicei


----------



## Aaron Little (Jan 23, 2005)

May the Great Carnack Rest In Peace.


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 24, 2005)

Ditto...

Rest in peace Johnny

and
Thank you


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnny was part of my sexual awakening. Now, before you start getting ideas, let me tell the story. 

On my first sleepover, sometime during the seventies, I found myself feeling sleepless and a little ill. Went into my friend's parent's bedroom to enlist some aid, an his mom was still awake, watching Johnny. Saw Johnny first, then her. Wow, she was breathtaking in her night clothes. Looked at Johnny, looked at her, the audience laughed, and all was right in the world. 

Rest in peace Mr. Carson, you gave us all a slice of happiness.


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 25, 2005)

It was Mr. Carson reading letters to santa claus for Operation Santa Claus that first restored my faith in humanity after the assasination of JFK.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the laughs, Johnny.

. :asian:


----------

